# where's the fish ?



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

been fishing the three mile and marking nothing!
been on the east river and caught some trout and rat reds last week but marking nothing now!
a friend of mine went to blackwater around I-10 bridge today and had one run but couldnt mark ant fish. where have they gone? 
i've tried deep,shallow,weed beds,channels,holes,bridges,rivers, everywhere i can think of. any ideas for reds and speck hang-out spots would be appreciated.
where do they go during weather like this ?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I caught one spec today and had 2 other runs in a canal off the sound. Marked the fish in 6-8' of water. It was slow for me as we'll though.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Very slow*

Been fishing on base, one red per day for the last three days, 24, 28, 38 inches! Very slow, tides are really low.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Same here. Fished mouth of pond creek Thursday afternoon and caught 13 white trout and a few small specks. Went back Friday morning and didn't get one bite! Spotted a couple diver ducks and marked bait but they left quick and no fish were there


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Try'n Hard,
My last 3 trips near Pond Creek resulted in 40+, 20+, and 1 White Trout. 

Next time out, go up river to about 50' from the south side of the train trussel, 20-30' from the west bank and you'll be on top of a 45-50'+ hole. When current allows, drop a blade or grub straight down and bounce it off the bottom...


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

good info desert eagle. i went today also and bagged a few nice reds at three mile. i kept a 24" and a 26" but caught 10 in all, then i ran out big shrimp and they wanted nothing but big live shrimp. i fished on the gulf breeze side of the main channel going under the bridge, one section over from the main channel. the link im posting below is the only one that i have found to be accurate and when the link says the fish bite, they do. hope this helps..

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/pensacola

will post pics if i can ever figure out how,lol


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy caught 11 4-5 lb Specks in less than 30 min early this morning deep in a bayou on Choctawhatchee bay. All caught on top water plug and Catch 2000. If fishing East river may need to go farther up the river


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Try'n Hard, My last 3 trips near Pond Creek resulted in 40+, 20+, and 1 White Trout. Next time out, go up river to about 50' from the south side of the train trussel, 20-30' from the west bank and you'll be on top of a 45-50'+ hole. When current allows, drop a blade or grub straight down and bounce it off the bottom...


THANKS!! 
They were at the mouth of pond creek Thurs afternoon but disappeared fri morning. Was really looking for stripers but without bait on top I had no hope! May drop the hobie in at the boardwalk and give that spot a try!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

well this is exactly what i was wanting to see, folks sharing info on where the fish are instead of just pics of them. alot of times people dont want to give up a spot, thinking that someone will go and burn it up but i would like to see us folks on the forum do what you guys have done here. lets track these fish and if they have moved, tell someone so they can fish and catch fish too. yesterday while at the 3 mile, a boat was easing along with 3 kids and their dad and i motioned for them to join me in this spot so they anchored up and we all had a blast catching big slot reds. no-one needs a gps number for a spot but what we are doing here is getting us close enough to catch fish. thanks guys and i will keep posting what i have found and hope you folks do to.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

rockin troll, i have been wondering if i should go up the river a bit but i have been unsure about it, should i look for deep holes upstream to fish or fish shallows around docks and weeds. not sure what to do. thanks for the advice though !
2 weeks ago the wife and i was fishing about an 8th of a mile up from the mouth and did well, then all hell broke loose on the wind, rain and cold so i found a deep hole in a sharp bend and fished it when i couldnt find any fish and ended up with about a dozen rat reds but nothing else. i thought i was headin in the right direction, then the fish left there too,lol


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

I know trout move way up in the rivers and bayous in winter months, even more so after a cold snap. I would fish the deep holes rather then the shallows


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

heres a pic of the two reds from 3 mile yesterday


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

thanx "rockin troll"will try going up further. do they move up as soon as the cold front hits or a day or so after and do you know what determines how far up they go? obviously water temp is part of it but do they need any salinity at all ?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone know of any decent places in the okaloosa county area that i don't need a watercraft to get to? since november i havent been able to catch anything because its too cold to wade/fish flats so i've been stuck bridge fishing for small stuff like mangrove snapper and pigfish


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

down there by destin pass on the jetties is pretty good and there have been some really nice reds pulled out by the coast guard station. you have to be creative if you dont have a boat and by that i mean you need to get out and look for abandoned lots thats grown up but has water access. right at the end of beal and 98 is a commercial lot for sale and i know it holds fish, especially flounder in the fall. fish it all the time in the fall.
another resource is google maps. some of my best spots are found on there and dont be afraid to travel.hwy 87 has a bridge going across east bay thats good fishing.just make a day of it !
last but certainly not least, get on the forum here and ask people if you can go with them.its expensive to take a boat out and if you could throw in $20 - $30 dollars for gas and bait, a bunch of folks will take you, including myself !
hope this helps


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Try'n Hard,
> My last 3 trips near Pond Creek resulted in 40+, 20+, and 1 White Trout.
> 
> Next time out, go up river to about 50' from the south side of the train trussel, 20-30' from the west bank and you'll be on top of a 45-50'+ hole. When current allows, drop a blade or grub straight down and bounce it off the bottom...


 Been a few years since I fished that hole. Was wondering if it has produced much lately. The biggest Sunshine Bass I've ever seen was opposite of the grass mat just east of the tree swing. Little wire hook didn't have a chance :no:


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Tcheeks38 said:


> anyone know of any decent places in the okaloosa county area that i don't need a watercraft to get to? since november i havent been able to catch anything because its too cold to wade/fish flats so i've been stuck bridge fishing for small stuff like mangrove snapper and pigfish


Do you have access to Eglin?


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

yes i do but the flats are dead/freezing


----------

